# Please help my Clownfish....



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

Its really skinny, i mean it eats and everything it just doesnt look like the other one all fat and sassy, its really skinny and everything, i can try to get a picture, but i have looked everywhere and i dont know what to do, there isnt anything on it, its just skinny as all heck...


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Any info on the tank stats? Temp? Levels? Etc? What are you feeding? How much? Have you tried treating for internal parasites?


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

Oh, sorry about that
58 Gallon Tank
two true percula's
one Toby
one GSP
Temp 79 - 81 
I feed flakes, and frozen blood worms, frozen brine shrimp with garlic on it.. as much as they can eat... 
Stats...
i need to check those again...


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

How many times must I say this.....BRINE SHRIMP HAS NO NUTRITIONAL VALUE!

Ok, So maybe you never saw me say this over and over but it really doesn't. It's great to use baby brine to feed fry because at that stage they have some left but when purchased as a frozen food they have none!

Feed instead, Mysis Shrimp! Very nutritious & fish go crazy for it.

Also, Bloodworms are not really a good saltwater food source. Flakes are ok, Pellets also. Mix up the frozen with Mysis, Formula One, Formula 2, etc. But whatever you do, Dump the brine.


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

How long have you had them? Are they about the same size? Just asking. I got two the same size and the one beat up the other for a week or two. It would not eat and got really thin. I thought for sure it was a done for.

I think the one turned female and the one that got beat up turned male. After two weeks they could not get any closer. They are almost always touching at night.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

I got my clownfish at the same time last year from Dr. Foster and Smith, one is female and the thin one is male, my water is fine
8.5 Ph
Nirate Less then 10
Nirtite 0
Ammonia is 0 too 
So what else is it...


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Reefneck said:


> BRINE SHRIMP HAS NO NUTRITIONAL VALUE!


Was my answer invisible? 

Lack of nutrition will make anyone skinny. :fish:


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

but the other fish are fat a sassy thats what i didnt get, sorry didnt mean to ignore you or anything


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If the skinny one is constantly henpecked by the other, then that alone can explain it, or most of it. If not, then look at internal parasites or even damaged internal organs.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

the larger one bites at the skinny one sometimes but nothing to bad, they mainly pick on my puffers poor puffers...


----------

